# Kindle for PC Windows 7 Home Install Error



## Rog3236 (Nov 9, 2008)

Tech support indicates this problem occurs on some but not all computers and (supposedly) is being addressed by techinical support.

When I download the program to my Wndows 7 Dell 560S desktop computer the installer executtes then I get a Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library window indicating:
"Runtime Error!
Program C:\Program Files (x86)\Amazon\Kindle\Kindle.exe

This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way.
Please contact the application's support team for more information."

The Kindle for PC downloads just fine to my netbook running Win XP. I have done complete uninstall and reinstalls with Revo Uninstaller Pro and have yet been able to get the program to install without the forementioned error.

Has anyone else experienced this issue and managed to correct the problem? If so would be interested in their solution.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

You're not the first person to have problems with Kindle for PC on Windows 7 - this thread discusses some work arounds and you might find something that works for you:-

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,76491.0.html


----------



## Rog3236 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks. The tip to run as an administrator worked. It is unfortunate that phone support could not provide the usefull information.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm glad you got it sorted. Amazon really need to update the app as soon as possible so these problems can be avoided.


----------

